# Let me finish!



## Fuscus (May 30, 2013)

Callout was 40km away so it took awhile to get there. During that time the snake caught a rat even though it was only 17 degrees ( IMHO a very uncivilized temperature). The father was a well built guy with a totally bald head ( a GREAT look  ) and terrified. When I got there and found the snake I sat next to her and let her finish her meal. Because I was there the wife and kids picked up enough courage to get close and she filmed the process. She also told me the son was into all the nature programs and never missed the "Deadly 60". There is of course only one answer to that. * The guy wasn't coming within 10 meters of the pyton. Anyhow once the meal was swallowed the the python was quickly bagged, transported and released.

The big disappointment was that here was the animal distinctly and unequivalently demonstrating how excellent they are at vermin control but they still wanted it moved.



* You are never too old to watch the "Deadly 60"!


----------



## Ambush (May 30, 2013)

Nice snake. I had one of my Jungles out on the front lawn yesterday. People asking was I taking it to the Zoo? 0.o

I think I educated some folks.


----------



## Vikingtimbo (Jun 1, 2013)

Fuscus said:


> * You are never too old to watch the "Deadly 60"!



Absolutely! I've actually seen some great Aussie stuff on the show in a few episodes; Western Tiger Snakes, a Fierce Snake, and some Tigers in Tassie as well as an enormous Copperhead.


----------

